

OLPC slimline tablet PC - charlesmarshall
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8428147.stm

======
rbanffy
Oh boy... Overpromising is the easiest way to ensure underdelivery.

All those who believe this design is feasible before 2017 for the price
mentioned raise your hands.

I love the ideals behind the OLPC and I deeply respect those involved in the
making and support of the XO, but this is just not realistic.

~~~
jcl
However, the XO 1.75 proposed later in the article sounds well within reach --
an incremental improvement to something that already exists.

